# NEW MILESTONE: 500 Glorious Posts!!



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2011)

<------ This thread marks his incredible 500th post accomplishment!

<------ He did it in dominate fashion. Kicked serious ass, and took names!

<------ He Deserves to be praised like a true gentleman and a King!























SO JOIN EVERYONE IN GIVING ME A ROUND OF APPLAUSE!!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

500 shitty posts, all you deserve is a hanging


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> 500 shitty posts, all you deserve is a hanging


 
You are ______ ???


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

Nohe is a troll, end stated. 

Who did you piss off bro!?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2011)

And I couldn't have done it without the following inbreds whom I stepped on constantly to reach the top:


Little Wing (who secretly loves me)
D-Gutsky
Zapshit
Ceseizure
TommyCums
REDDICK
DOMASS
Dnasty
SloppyJockstrap
JagBanger
Beni

And a few others who are too forgettable to list here, but they know who they are, so whatever.


Of course I want to thank my allies as well for all their timely support:

Aries
GearsMcGilf
BigMoe
TheCaptn'
GFR
SilentBob
ALBOB
+ a few others



*THANK YOU ALL.*


----------



## Killermonkey (Jul 18, 2011)

The captn, as in captn stabbin? That guy is idiotic conniving Dooshbag! He is going to hell for all eternity!!

Burn motherfucker burn!!!!


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

^^^^captan stabbin is in your head, faggot.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 18, 2011)

Congratulations oh great one


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> The captn, as in captn stabbin? That guy is idiotic conniving Dooshbag! He is going to hell for all eternity!!
> 
> Burn motherfucker burn!!!!


 
No, TheCaptn who's a longtime moderator here.

That wannabe imposter you speak of is a no abs, no chest having cum-swallower.

Changed his avatar because of me after I punked him out, now its better than before, but still *horrible*.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You are the one who will fuck me until I love you



Damn straight, son


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Damn straight, son


 









Noheawaiian said:


> Damn I wish I was straight, son


 

I actually feel bad for you Nowhereman or whatever the fuck your awful name is.......


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I actually feel bad for you Nowhereman or whatever the fuck your awful name is.......



Nice attempt, but your comebacks suck. Go do the world a favor and get your filthy little tubes tied so your bitch ass can never breed. You dirty sack of faggot shit.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

+






=

Gentleman


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 18, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> And I couldn't have done it without the following inbreds whom I stepped on constantly to reach the top:
> 
> 
> Little Wing (who secretly loves me)
> ...





You're welcome Gentlequeef, reminds me of a story  View attachment 33534  again


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

+






+






= 

Gentleman


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> No, TheCaptn who's a longtime moderator here.
> 
> That wannabe imposter you speak of is a no abs, no chest having cum-swallower.
> 
> Changed his avatar because of me after I punked him out, now its better than before, but still *horrible*.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> <------ This thread marks his incredible 500th post accomplishment!
> 
> <------ He did it in dominate fashion. Kicked serious ass, and took names!
> 
> ...


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 18, 2011)

I win


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

Gich

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 18, 2011)

500 lol!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 18, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> I win


 
How does a geriatric, cum-colored, swine-face, butterball, furry, greasy, slimmy, baboon-headed, sorry excuse for a human win at anything in life??

How do you even figure out how to switch on a computer, type, and operate a mouse pad??

You abominations are a really mystery that should be lefted unsolved and ultimately forgotten.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 18, 2011)

you'd think before reaching 500 posts you'd put up a real picture of yourself, getting caught taking one off that gay site was ammussing however, you've been called out too many times to even pay attention 2 anymore.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 18, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> And I couldn't have done it without the following inbreds whom I stepped on constantly to reach the top:
> 
> 
> Little Wing (who secretly loves me)
> ...




I have to say Genitalwart, I never thought you would get to 500 posts. Lets just hope you never get to 1000.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> The captn, as in captn stabbin? That guy is idiotic conniving Dooshbag! He is going to hell for all eternity!!
> 
> Burn motherfucker burn!!!!



Epic OT christian rage...



Gentleman said:


> No, TheCaptn who's a longtime moderator here.
> 
> That wannabe imposter you speak of is a no abs, no chest having cum-swallower.
> 
> Changed his avatar because of me after I punked him out, now its better than before, but still *horrible*.



Clearly has nightmares about me but can't stop masturbating to my avi. 

You are actually so sad that i give you reps b/c let's face it, charity and welfare are your only means of survival.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 18, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> How does a geriatric, cum-colored, swine-face, butterball, furry, greasy, slimmy, baboon-headed, sorry excuse for a human win at anything in life??
> 
> How do you even figure out how to switch on a computer, type, and operate a mouse pad??
> 
> You abominations are a really mystery that should be lefted unsolved and ultimately forgotten.


 
Genitalworm 
your proof that a person with the brain of a gnat can operate a computer.   

You have to sit on a stack of phone books to reach the keyboard? 

Take about being called out?  you have posted more lame ass photos of "yourself" you don't even know who you are.

Internet Eidentity crisis?

you are a poster child for birth control.


----------



## ovr40 (Jul 18, 2011)

i will say it is interesting that so many people that screamed for you to leave threads have come to yours, like moths to a flame, they want nothing to do with you..except post in your thread, i'm actually thinking about pos repping you..well,only for a second and decided no.Still interesting though.


----------



## apietrosanti86 (Jul 18, 2011)

dominant fashion, not dominate.


----------



## Captn'stabbin (Jul 18, 2011)

apietrosanti86 said:


> dominant fashion, not dominate.



shhh, don't disturb him he's trying to breath...


----------



## minimal (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## bmw (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Little Wing (Jul 19, 2011)

how about we celebrate with me holding you down and shoving my butt plugs into your eye sockets


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2011)

jagbanger said:


> Genitalworm
> your proof that a person with the brain of a gnat can operate a computer.
> 
> You have to sit on a stack of phone books to reach the keyboard?
> ...


 
If gnats had such brains, even they would cringe at your lack of proof-reading.

I think banging all those jaguars in the zoos has taken at lot more out of you than your humanity.

Beastality is usually frowned upon in most circles.
I guess your little weird cult must believe you're a god.

Bet you animals have sex to this type of music..... *"JUNGLE BOOGIE"??*

I imagine elephants will next in line on your "hit it" list, eh hunter??


*LMAO @ YOU.*


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> how about we celebrate with me holding you down and shoving my butt plugs into your eye sockets


 
Only D-Gutsky enjoys collecting + playing with butt plugs and dildos.

But the offer for me to infiltrate your pussy is still on the table baby!



ovr40 said:


> i will say it is interesting that so many people that screamed for you to leave threads have come to yours, like moths to a flame, they want nothing to do with you..except post in your thread, i'm actually thinking about pos repping you..well,only for a second and decided no.Still interesting though.


 
Thanks for the insight little moth.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2011)

Eidentity like Etroll   Etough

Enigger

ETC.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2011)

jagbender said:


> Eidentity like Etroll Etough
> 
> Enigger
> 
> ETC.


 





YouTube Video












Even crickets would agree, it just doesn't work.

So just give up, animal sex offender. You're not hip or cool.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> YouTube Video
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And you are? You are a saggy old pedophile poser that trolls bb websites for j off material. You are an authority on nothing thats relavent to this site or its members. You would be better suited to aidsfisters.com or the likes.


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2011)

Too old to care what you say Son 

You should respect your Father! I'm going to have to take you behind the wood shed and let you give a prostate massage. Then I'll give you a nice protein shake for you reward.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> And you are? You are a saggy old pedophile poser that trolls bb websites for j off material. You are an authority on nothing thats relavent to this site or its members. You would be better suited to aidsfisters.com or the likes.


 

Hello sunshine!

Yes I'm cooler than the other side of the pillow. Cooler than a meat locker.

Cooler than....well.....you get the point. But you are very soft + melty like marshmellows.

You're older and fatter than me too, so that's more failures. A new record for you right?

Anyway, how much longer until your epic, grueling flab-loss challenge is over? 
I can't stay interested forever just to see you become something worth remembering.

BTW such a website let's me you know you haven't experienced real sex in ages.
Well other than Ron Jeremy wearing your ass out with a mechanical schlong.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 19, 2011)

jagbanginggeezer said:


> Too old to care what you say Son


 

You're not too old to watch the pretty cars go by with your toy poodle, huh gramps?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 19, 2011)

It is over pics are up so you can shut your elderly mouth gramps!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 19, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Hello sunshine!
> 
> Yes I'm cooler than the other side of the pillow. Cooler than a meat locker.
> 
> ...


----------



## jagbender (Jul 19, 2011)

That poodle reminds me of the night you were conceived, at the zoo remember. 

Sorry Son


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

*Owning Little Nagging Worm for the umpteeth time*

Another Milestone.



Little Wing said:


> if getting high makes you think you can handle that you probably shouldn't get high.
> 
> 
> you'd end up like this...
> ...


 
What a nice little poem. Much better at that, than you are with fitness.

Now its my turn:

Oh loveable, sweet, hugable, truly adorable Little Wing
Once you've experience my grand schlong I'll make you sing
Your failed marriages will be a distance memory when I'm done
Then you'll realize that we can co-exist and have lots of fun

OK forget that pretend good guy bullshit:


You nagging, tattered, confused, disgruntled Little Worm
I'll bring out my whips and chains and make you squirm
The beatings will be brutal and the pain will be intense
I'll teach you to vent your PMS emotions at my expense
When the screaming and slithering is all said and done
I will run rampant over IM and all will praise me as # 1.




Peace out Bitch.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

BUMP

Just because D-Gutsky decided to copy off me, his true master!


----------



## ceazur (Jul 20, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You nagging, tattered, confused, disgruntled Little Worm
> I'll bring out my whips and chains and make you squirm
> The beatings will be brutal and the pain will be intense
> I'll teach you to vent your PMS emotions at my expense
> ...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 20, 2011)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> prince repped you for being a pussy lol


 






Damn, she keeps track of who reps me, more than I track my post count.

But is it really a good thing, being the obsession of an immensely unsatisfied, 
unattractive housemaid who wears unflattering outfits for public discomfort?

I'm worried she could snap at anytime, and go on a nagging spree in the real
world, one that could turn everyone against me in hopes of exiling me to Siberia.

I heard the food and wifi there is terrible, so I would not wish that upon anyone.

I hope the few good people here can sympathize with me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

Hugo Boss model. not you 

till you post a pic of yourself you're nothing but a scared little pussy hiding behind a computer.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

Reputation: *-84226

apparently even Prince can't help you. 
*


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 20, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> buckwheat stuttering



i can shit better writing than that and you need to check your sig at the door

‪DJ CHOSE & BROOK GANG MUSIC - POP THAT (DIRTY) (WITH DOWNLOAD LINK)‬‏ - YouTube

your true colors are showing and they are *not* beautiful

fwiw this sucks more than your personality does.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> i can shit better writing than that and you need to check your sig at the door
> 
> ‪DJ CHOSE & BROOK GANG MUSIC - POP THAT (DIRTY) (WITH DOWNLOAD LINK)‬‏ - YouTube


 
If you had the body and dance moves of my ex-girlfriend, you'd be doing as the song says.











Zaphod said:


> That's because you're a fucking idiot and a waste of skin.


 
You'll only find that standing alone in front of the mirror.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

the song is a retarded pos. get your ears checked maybe you caught syphillis from that whore. the dress is as cheap as she is.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> If you had the body and dance moves of my ex-girlfriend, you'd be doing as the song says.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats your ex? She offered to toss my salad for a five spot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

maybe he's hugh heffner... *all* his girlfriends are whores.  

looks like there's a spot of cum still between her shoulder blades from the lap dance.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the song is a retarded pos. get your ears checked maybe you caught syphillis from that whore. the dress is as cheap as she is.


 
I'm as clean as a whistle sweetie, no illnesses, no diseases.

But girls like that would just scoff at a hag like you who's knows ziltch about fashion or style as evident by your pics.
Getting women to dance is retarded? Now I know you are completely off your rocker. Guess even the shrinks are terrified of you.



D-Latsky said:


> Thats your ex? She offered to toss my salad for a five spot.


 
Dude, you're a middle-aged dimwit, you can offer nothing to young girls like her. LOL Really guy, think a little bit before posting.



Little Wing said:


> maybe he's hugh heffner... *all* his girlfriends are whores.
> 
> looks like there's a spot of cum still between her shoulder blades from the lap dance.


 
Damn, you get more ditzy and unfunny by the day.

Can only imagine what the dumbasses who married you are like today.
Better off, but still tramatized I'm sure and still having Little Wing nightmares.

But once I will hit 700 posts I'll _no longer_ have to suffer through your inanity.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> pay attention to me please please pay attention to me please respond to me please...




omfg, get a life already. you're wayyyyyyy too involved with the shit you're spewing and responses you write. no one cares what you think or say so stop babbling. 


you're slow to catch on so i'll type this slowwwwwly

you're yesterday's news stop fucking begging for my attention. 

and fwiw every trailer park across the country has a dozen of those girls stfu and go get your bad self one. she'll blow you for a beer get in line.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

If im middle aged then you are a fucken senior citizen you saggy old bitch! Shave the mat of hair on your gut, chicks really dig stretch marks bwahahaha!! Your liver spots will make them squirm to hey gramps.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> If im middle aged then you are a fucken senior citizen you saggy old bitch! Shave the mat of hair on your gut, chicks really dig stretch marks bwahahaha!! Your liver spots will make them squirm to hey gramps.


 
I told you before I was younger than you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> omfg, get a life already. you're wayyyyyyy too involved with the shit you're spewing and responses you write. no one cares what you think or say so stop babbling.
> 
> 
> you're slow to catch on so i'll type this slowwwwwly
> ...


 
^^^ This Little Damaged Wing flew over, then fell into the coo coo's nest ^^^


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> and fwiw every trailer park across the country has a dozen of those girls stfu and go get your bad self one. *she'll blow you for a beer get in line*.




If you could just direct me to said trailer park, I'll get my keys....


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> If you could just direct me to said trailer park, I'll get my keys....


 
Just call up one of your pitiful relatives for directions. 
Or is their home not worth visiting anymore?


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Just call up one your pitiful relatives for directions.



Bitch, I will knock the wannabe-black off of you. Shut your cock holster.

Lulz....look at where I quoted you and then look above at your addition. You saw fit to edit your post to add that scathing bit of wit? Simple faggot.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> usual unfunny babbling




must have been awkward taking your girlfriend to the bang bus tryouts and running into your mom there.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I told you before I was younger than you.



You also said you date models. Lie! You are built. Lie! You are cool. Lie!! So either that pic of the old sperm belly wasnt you. Or you are a delusional liar?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Bitch, I will knock the wannabe-black off of you. Shut your cock holster.


 
Whatever nigga.

So anyway, are you as "jacked" as D-Gutsky?
I bet you're just another lumpy, hallucinatory juice bucket.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

i was going to say she is so classy i bet your mom just _loved_ her...

then i remembered your mother is a whore so that didn't work.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Whatever nigga.
> 
> So anyway, are you as "jacked" as D-Gutsky?
> I bet you're just another lumpy,* hallucinatory* juice bucket.



More lulz coming from a narcissistic, misguided douche like you. 

I'm probably a little bigger than Latsy, but clearly I'm no match for him in pure studliness. I mean you've blown him what, 10,12 times? I don't have that kind of animal magnetism.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Whatever nigga.
> 
> So anyway, are you as "jacked" as D-Gutsky?
> I bet you're just another lumpy, hallucinatory juice bucket.



until you post an actual pic of yourself you're just a nutless sissy hiding behind a computer running his pie hole.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

LMAO.



Little Wing said:


> must have been awkward taking your girlfriend to the bang bus tryouts and running into your mom there.


 

Well look who's still responding, _"but I'm begging for your attention right?"_

But the following sign below is a reminder to me, its not good to upset you.














BTW ..... you should really set at least 40 of those cats free. 10 should be enough for a lonely hag.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> until you post an actual pic of yourself BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH  I'm still going through my cycle of craziness


 

Yeah, I get it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> More lulz coming from a narcissistic, misguided douche like you.
> 
> I'm probably a little bigger than Latsy, but clearly I'm no match for him in pure studliness. I mean you've blown him what, 10,12 times? I don't have that kind of animal magnetism.


 
Animal magnetism, that's a good one oldtimer.

Only "blown" occurance he and I would have is him meeting my rifle ammunition.

I'm suprised you admit to being even fatter than Gutsky.
Let's hope people avoid this thread and reading that post.

If not, you will indeed be the 4th most ridiculed laughing stock of IM.

_Behind:_

1. Lightweight/Dynasty/Anabolic-whatever
2. D-Gutsky
3. Noheawaiian


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 22, 2011)

Last I checked, i'm a more entertaining poster than you, gentlefuck..


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Bigger - more muscular, you half-witted jackass. Swap that dildo in your mouth for a shotgun and call it a day.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

The latest cry for help via neg reps from Little Broken Wing:



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> beg for more attention like the good little dog you are.


 
I remember someone said you desperately need to get laid.

I'm sure not even that would cure your meaningless rants of displeasure.

But keep this up babe, you'll help me reach 700 posts quicker than I imagined.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> Last I checked, i'm a more entertaining poster than you, gentlefuck..


 
That would be hard even for Lee Priest to believe.

HA HA HA.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> hanging on our every word




what did you actually DO today besides this? did you go out of your house? spend time with a loved one or friend? i don't think so. why did you post some other guys pic n write "ME" on it?  i think provoking people into a game of kick the cripple is the best you got.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Bigger - more muscular, you half-witted jackass.


 

Gutsky isn't muscular, and if you're bigger, than neither are you, clueless oaf.

When you're ripped with abs, shoulder, back, and tricep defintion = then you're muscular.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

btw no one is reading the long responses you're not that interesting keep it short.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

@ Genitalwart, more lulz. Apparently with my post count I'm not able to post pics from my PC yet, only URLs, so I can't own you yet again.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 22, 2011)

Rjacked will e-rape you, faggot


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> btw no one is reading the long responses you're not that interesting keep it short.


 
Hush crazy woman. 








rjackd1 said:


> @ Genitalwart, more lulz. Apparently with my post count I'm not able to post pics from my PC yet, only URLs, so I can't own you yet again.


 
Can't just yet huh? Well someday. I will be on pins and needles until then.....




NOT.



Noheawaiian said:


> Rjacked will e-rape you, faggot


 
You sound like a satisfied customer. Good for him.

But I'll laugh if he wants to hang his hat on that rep.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Really? A "NOT" joke?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 22, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> Really? A "NOT" joke?


 
Sorry, should have used an "rjackd" joke instead.

Would have been much funnier for sure.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> drivel



if you call a peach a lemon 1,000,000 times it has no effect on the peach.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> if you call a peach a lemon 1,000,000 times it has no effect on the peach.



However, if you lick the peach 1,000,000 times....


----------



## Aries1 (Jul 22, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> However, if you lick the peach 1,000,000 times....


*facepalm*


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 22, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> *facepalm*




hahahahahahahahhaa I literally just damn near fell out of my chair....


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 22, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> However, if you lick the peach 1,000,000 times....



reminds me of a joke


Miss Annabell has just returned         from her big trip to New York City and was having refreshments on the         front porch of her daddy's mansion with her southern bell friends. She         tells them the stories of her trip as they stare spellbound.
         "You just wouldn't believe         what they have there in New York City," says Miss Annabell.
         "They have men there who         kiss other men on the lips." Miss Annabell's friends fan themselves         and say, "Oh my! Oh my!"
         "They call them         homosexuals," proclaims Miss Annabell. "Oh my! Oh my,"         proclaim the girls as they fan themselves.
         "They also have women         there in New York City who kiss other women on the lips!" "Oh         my! Oh my," exclaim the girls. "What do they call them?"         they asked.
         "They call them         lesbians," says Miss Annabell.
         "They also have men who         kiss women between the legs, there in New York City," sighs Miss         Annabell.
         "Oh my! Oh my! Oh         my," exclaim the girls as the sit on the edge of their chairs and         fan themselves even faster. "What do they call them?" they ask         in unison.
         Miss Annabell leans forward and         says in a hush, "Why when I caught my breath, I called him         'Precious'!"


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 22, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> must have been awkward taking your girlfriend to the bang bus tryouts and running into your mom there.



must rep little wing some more. LOL


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

bio-chem said:


> must recieve little wing's urine showers some more. LOL


 
And I'm sure its not to conduct a chem experiment of anykind.

Sick, replusive, freak.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> must recieve little wing's urine showers some more.




the thought came from your mind not his. not surprising. i said early  in your IM presence your behavior appeared to be that of someone eager  to be shat upon.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> the thought came from your mind not his. not surprising. yada yada yada flap flap flap


 
What suprises me is your inability to dig deep and read between the lines.

bio-clod definitely wants to woo you so he can take in a golden shower
in the closest thing to a female experiment that he'll ever get in life.

You should oblige him for going to such trouble, probably want more than he does.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> What *suprises*  me is your inability to dig deep and read between the lines.
> 
> bio-clod definitely wants to woo you so he can take in a golden shower
> in the closest thing to a female experiment that he'll ever get in life.
> ...



bio chem is a very decent young man and i respect him a lot. the only thing it says between any of your lines is that you are full of self hatred and envy of others and that you have nothing else to offer the world or this forum. 

*suprises* 
and that, unlike most of us, you never went to college.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> bio chem is a very decent young man and i respect him a lot. the only thing it says between any of your lines is that you are full of self hatred and envy of others and that you have nothing else to offer the world or this forum.
> 
> *suprises*
> and that, unlike most of us, you never went to college.


 
Not that its any of your business, but I did graduate from college.

Anyway, what will it take for you to stop being a nagging monster?

I know we can co-exist here, until I reach my goal of 700 posts.

So let's hear some ideas  oh great goddess of wisdom.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^^


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

Noheawaiian said:


> chirp chirp chirp ... I'm an irritating bird who can't post anything memorable or important.


 


Noheawaiian said:


> My posts are for entertainment purposes only, and it is your responsibility to check your country's drug laws.


 
^^ Only geniune faggots have sissified disclaimers on a forum. ^^


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

^^^^ *More Proof* ^^^^



Noheawaiian said:


> chirp chirp chirp ... I'm an irritating bird who can't post anything memorable or important.
> My only talent is to wallow in slop, suck cock, eat garbage, and piggyback of others postings.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


>





Noheawaiian said:


> chirp chirp chirp ... I'm an irritating bird who can't post anything memorable or important.
> My only talent is to wallow in slop, suck cock, eat garbage, and piggyback of others postings.


 

A little late, as we already knew that about Noheawindbag.

Gutsky you need to keep up, if you ever hope to be cool someday.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

You're the last person Ill be worried about proving my coolness to old man. What was the big war like? You old fuck!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> You're the last person Ill be worried about proving my coolness to old man. What was the big war like? You old fuck!


 

Serious question:


What makes your feeble mind believe that I'm old?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Serious question:
> 
> 
> What makes your feeble mind believe that I'm old?


I wish I could find that picture of that hairy decrepid old wrinly prune eater you posted and said was you. You have to be in your mid sixties you disgusting old toothless jack off. You old fuckers make me sick cruising around the gym from machine to machine trying to hide your tiny tent while watching the big guys workout.




YOU MAKE ME SICK!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 23, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> I wish I could find that picture of that hairy decrepid old wrinly prune eater you posted and said was you. You have to be in your mid sixties you disgusting old toothless jack off. You old fuckers make me sick cruising around the gym from machine to machine trying to hide your tiny tent while watching the big guys workout.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm 20 years your junior and I laugh at your middle-aged meltdowns.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

Thats what a senior citizen would say your grand kids buy tgis fansy picture box for your retirement gift?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Thats what a senior citizen would say your grand kids buy tgis fansy picture box for your retirement gift?


 
Fat Mongrel


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

Zaphod said:
			
		

> my pussy is still immensely sore.


 
Put some chlorine in it.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Fat Mongrel



Hahah i bet you were shaking your cane at the screen! Tough morning playing bridge and bitching about the weather? When you were my age elvis was new!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hahah i bet you were shaking your cane at the screen! YAP YAP YAP , OINK OINK OINK OINK


 
You're fat, past your prime, and stupid. Much closer to death than me!


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You're fat, past your prime, and stupid. Much closer to death than me!



Wishful thinking gramps! You should be enjoying your golden years golfing and feeding pidgeons in the park. Why dont you go get a free coffee and small order of fries from mcdonalds and then drive around town with your lest blinker on doing 10 and curse at all the kids that are in a hurry?


----------



## ceazur (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Wishful thinking gramps! You should be enjoying your golden years golfing and feeding pidgeons in the park. Why dont you go get a free coffee and small order of fries from mcdonalds and then drive around town with your lest blinker on doing 10 and curse at all the kids that are in a hurry?


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


>



Hhaha i thnk the tired old fuck fell asleep at the keyboard. He will wake up when the piss bag fills up.


----------



## ceazur (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hhaha i thnk the tired old fuck fell asleep at the keyboard. He will wake up when the piss bag fills up.




lmao i love gentalcum


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 23, 2011)

ceazur said:


> lmao i love gentalcum


I honestly hate the old queer!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Thats what a senior citizen would say your grand kids buy tgis fansy picture box for your retirement gift?



he uses the terminology of the elderly a lot but i don't think it's because he is elderly. i have seen this before and i'm willing to bet he's 35 to 45 and lives with elderly parents. that they are his companions as well as his parents and in hanging out with them so much he has absorbed a lot of their speech habits. i've seen maybe 15 of his posts where he sounds like a senior citizen.

i noticed other things too that show he's a fraud. he's supposed to be this classy gentleman but he referred to drinking 40 oz beers etc said he could sleep with mino lee after a couple 40 oz i think it was.


----------



## bio-chem (Jul 23, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> he uses the terminology of the elderly a lot but i don't think it's because he is elderly. i have seen this before and i'm willing to bet he's 35 to 45 and lives with elderly parents. that they are his companions as well as his parents and in hanging out with them so much he has absorbed a lot of their speech habits. i've seen maybe 15 of his posts where he sounds like a senior citizen.
> 
> i noticed other things too that show he's a fraud. he's supposed to be this classy gentleman but he referred to drinking 40 oz beers etc said he could sleep with mino lee after a couple 40 oz i think it was.



you are a smart lady LW. how is it you haven't blocked this guys posts already?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2011)

i did for a while but people were responding to him and it was ruining threads anyway. that and morbid curiosity maybe and the chance to step on his little balls some.


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 23, 2011)

Something tells me he might like View attachment 33687


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2011)

and this


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 23, 2011)

And this


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 23, 2011)

lol. oh definitely that.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Hhaha i thnk the tired old fuck fell asleep at the keyboard. He will wake up when the piss bag fills up.


 
But you talk more about bathroom breaks than anyone.....





D-Latsky said:


> Ive had shits with more talent than these fucken cling ons.


 

I guess all the juicing combined with all the flab makes him visit the potty so much.

I bet the air freshners get more of a workout in his home than he does in the gym.



*CLASSIC OWNAGE YET AGAIN.* 



Its just too easy Gutsky. You probably do your best work on the stool.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

This is my 600th Post.

Only 100 more to go before its farewell to IM.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:
			
		

> maybe you should have prayed for positive reps.


 
Couldn't care less about that, but someone who moronically believes in Christ should pray for you to release 40 of your 50 cats, they deserve a new lease on feline life.

Then someone should pray you find better clothes to disguise all that hideous fat you're lugging around trying so hard and failing so mightly to be sexy.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

i hear this is more your type. suck it up, you know you want to. bet it gets you nice and hard doesn't it?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

oh how sweet, you and your sister.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

a little one on one time with mommy?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)




----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Zaphod said:
			
		

> You aren't going anywhere. You like the attention too much. Even if it is negative attention.


 
I'm a man of my word little toadstool.

Its 700 and I'm done. No reason to stay.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I'm a
> 
> 
> 
> .


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


>


 
So I just have to know, once I'm gone what will be your new obsession?

Pleasing an unstable middle-aged man in the swamp lands can't give you
a lot gratification for much longer, especially if he wises up and dumps you.

Then there's the cats who could grow leary of their egregious surroundings
and recent string of neglect, and decide to escape during the midnight hours 
when monster mommy is taking her ugly nap. I'm shocked they've put up with
you for this long. Probably wasted a good 7 of their 9  lives on you.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

it sure as won't be listening to any of that puke generating music in your sig. are you like partially deaf or what? stupidest shit i ever heard. on your level my ass. wanna be thug pansy ass pussy. maybe if your real momma didn't throw you in a dumpster when you were born you'd have grown up knowing what a mom looks like and not expecting all women to look like the barbie doll you stick up your little fag ass.


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> My big black man Lattrel is leaving me, so I just have to know, once his cock's  gone what will be my new obsession?
> 
> Pleasing an unstable middle-aged man in the swamp lands can't give me
> a lot gratification for much longer, especially if he wises up and dumps me.
> ...



...


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it sure as won't be listening to any of that puke generating music in your sig. are you like partially deaf or what? stupidest shit i ever heard. on your level my ass. wanna be thug pansy ass pussy. maybe if your real momma didn't throw you in a dumpster when you were born you'd have grown up knowing what a mom looks like and not expecting all women to look like the barbie doll you stick up your little fag ass.


 
Spoken like an aging housemaid who wouldn't understand cool if she was in 40 degree weather.

You still didn't give an exact answer to the question of what you'll be doing?

Guess its because you really don't have much of a life.



Noheawaiian said:


> ...


 
You're better at wallowing in slop and stringing together curse words
than you are modifying someone's post into something memorable.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

i don't think he is aware that ironmagazine actually has a caturday thread and some of the biggest toughest guys here like cats. maybe he's scared of them or his foster mom has a few too many and he spends all day sunday cleaning up after them.... weird thing to focus on. maybe one ruined his favorite pink nighty.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Spoken like an aging housemaid who wouldn't understand cool if she was in 40 degree weather.
> 
> You still didn't give an exact answer to the question of what you'll be doing?
> 
> ...



why don't you ever post on sunday fuck face? and why do you claim muscular pics you find online are you? why do the places you get these pics lead to a shit ton of gay stuff? my posts are plenty memorable. my reps have exploded since i started shitting on you for being such a cunt here how are yours doing?


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 25, 2011)

R.I.P. Hagen


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Couldn't care less about that, but someone who moronically believes in Christ should pray for you to release 40 of your 50 cats, they deserve a new lease on feline life.
> 
> Then someone should pray you find better clothes to disguise all that hideous fat you're lugging around trying so hard and failing so mightly to be sexy.



So what's your physical problem that you can't show yourself?  Cum dribbling out of the cum dumpster you call a mouth?  Tip of your nose look like a penis?  Mushroomprint on your forehead from your boyfriend slapping you with his dick?  Pubic hair on your head?  

You're a class F fuck up that isn't fit to be slaughtered and fed to pigs.  The best thing you could do for your family would be to eat a hollowpoint with a heavy plastic bag over your head so they don't have to clean up the shit from inside your head being splattered all over the place.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> why don't you ever post on sunday fuck face? and why do you claim muscular pics you find online are you? why do the places you get these pics lead to a shit ton of gay stuff? my posts are plenty memorable. my reps have exploded since i started shitting on you for being such a cunt here how are yours doing?


 
All these insignificant dumbass questions.

You going to answer my ONE question anytime soon??

At least you're helping get my post count up and closer to departure.



Zaphod said:


> So what's your physical problem that you can't show yourself?  YACK YACK YACK YACK YACK YACK YACK BITCH BITCH BITCH BITCH RANT RANT RANT.


 
Had to edit out all that ridiculous babbling and get to your point.

I believe only a gay man desires to see pics of another man as much
as you do, the more you hound me about it, the more you confirm that.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> All these insignificant dumbass questions.
> 
> You going to answer my ONE question anytime soon??
> 
> ...



You sure like talking about homosexual things.  Is that a hint?  You trying to hit on me, faggot?  Only thing you'll get is my size 15 shoe up your ass and me wearing you around like a demented looking slipper for the rest fo the day.  Go play with your mom's dildos and see how many it you need to stuff up your ass to take up the slack so it feels tight for your boyfriend.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I believe only a gay man desires to see pics of another man as much
> as you do



funny you came here all i fuck my girl i have such a hot girl posting 20 year old pics of some model that's older than me now. throwing around fag this fag that fageedy fag fag faggot yet you posted many pics of male models you got off gay sites. maybe you have a point with only a gay man desires to see other men's pics so much hmmmm. you keep owning yourself we don't even need to try.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> funny you came here all i fuck my girl i have such a hot girl posting 20 year old pics of some model that's older than me now. throwing around fag this fag that fageedy fag fag faggot yet you posted many pics of male models you got off gay sites. maybe you have a point with only a gay man desires to see other men's pics so much hmmmm. you keep owning yourself we don't even need to try.



Whatever. You're becoming equivalent to white noise at this point.




Zaphod said:


> You sure like talking about homosexual things. Is that a hint? You trying to hit on me, faggot?


 
Don't get things twisted into your warped little fantasy, okay tinkerbell.

Hey, maybe I should pose my question to you, the one Little Wit is too spineless to answer.

*So Zapnut, when I'm gone what will become your newest obsession??*


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

*More Classic Ownage of D-Fatsky*

I really won't miss this at all, because its just been TOO EASY.

*Never a challenge....*




D-Latsky said:


> I guess thats why you hide brhind a keyboard! Lol fucken bitch!


 
Are you really trying to threaten people through cyberspace?

Really? Wow , you make being pathetic a true art form.


D-Latsky said:


> Im learning from the best you fucken gaped out old man. Bingo night isnt it?


 
Your biological father has indeed taught you well.

And I'm not aware of your grandpa's schedule.

Write him a note and ask for me.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

oh come on who do you think you're fooling? if you liked a challenge you wouldn't still live with your mom.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> oh come on who do you think you're fooling? if you liked a challenge you wouldn't still live with your mom.


 
Your so-called "man" certainly loves the daunting, uphill challenge of being with you.

I feel a little bad for him, but its his choice, so ultimately he's just being stupid.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 25, 2011)

I hope you perish at 699


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

no but he has a 9 o'clock bedtime, he's never on late. mommy seems to have an iron fist... right up his ass alongside that massive stick.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

I wonder what it would be like to have little wing bouncing around on my cock, with those big titties bouncing up and down....mmmmmmmm


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

now i need to take a few minutes and go call my friends and family and tell them i FINALLY have the answer to why the victoria's secret people weren't knocking down my door asking me to be in their catalog. why god damn it i don't know how i didn't see this before . fat... can you believe it? i had no idea. i thought i was a size two. no wonder those damn pants don't fit. i feel so enlightened. i guess the puss faced little cocksucker wasn't completely useless.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> I wonder what it would be like to have little wing bouncing around on my cock, with those big titties bouncing up and down....mmmmmmmm




probably depend on how good a shot your wife is.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 25, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Whatever. You're becoming equivalent to white noise at this point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What makes you think you're an obsession?  You really need attention so badly that negative attention is good, too?  You aren't going anywhere.  You'll be back, even if it means you have to use a new name.  You can't resist it.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> probably depend on how good a shot your wife is.


 cant you just play along?


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 25, 2011)

sorry


----------



## tommygunz (Jul 25, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> probably depend on how good a shot your wife is.



Dayum !


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> it's kinda creepy to MOOOOO MOOOOO MOOOOO.


 
Sounds like this cow needs to be milked again.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Sounds like this cow needs to be milked again.




I have nipples, Eddie. Can you milk me?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> no but he has a 9 o'clock bedtime, he's never on late.


 
Only someone with no life would make such a statement.

I bet your "man" dosen't even see you most of the day.

You waste time stalking me on here, and he just sits alone hoping 
to drink himself into a coma, and wake up inside a rehab center.

Likely he'd get better treatment and less neglect there.



bigbenj said:


> I wonder what it would be like to have little wing bouncing around on my cock, with those big titties bouncing up and down....mmmmmmmm


 
HEY NO SOLICITATION OF ANIMAL SEX IN MY THREAD, You beastly freak.



Little Wing said:


> now i need to take a few minutes and go call my friends and family and tell them i FINALLY have the answer to why the victoria's secret people weren't knocking down my door asking me to be in their catalog. why god damn it i don't know how i didn't see this before . fat... can you believe it? i had no idea. i thought i was a size two. no wonder those damn pants don't fit. i feel so enlightened. i guess the puss faced little cocksucker wasn't completely useless.


 
That's harsh for someone who wants your big titties bouncing on his cock.

I'm sure Beni is "Big" enough to let that go, and keep begging you some more.



Zaphod said:


> What makes you think you're an obsession? You really need attention so badly that negative attention is good, too? You aren't going anywhere. You'll be back, even if it means you have to use a new name. You can't resist it.


 
Now you're studying from Beni playbook with all your pitiful begging.

Just stop it son, I'll be gone @ 700 and you'll have to move on as well.

How about becoming a pest to D-Fatsky. Its real easy so even you can handle it.



tommygunz said:


> Dayum !


 
Your most clever post to date, congrats TomCumlover.

Now if you can leave the post box blank, that will be your new best!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> I have nipples, Eddie. Can you milk me?


 
Ask Beni, he has a major boner for animal titties.

And stop calling me Eddie, you stupid sack of shit.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Only someone with no life would make such a statement.
> 
> I bet your "man" dosen't even see you most of the day.
> 
> ...


 


Just wanted to point out the time you actually take to address each person.  You REALLY should just slit your neck.....really!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> Just wanted to point out the time you actually take to address each person. You REALLY should just slit your neck.....really!


 
I appreciate all your love and support, and wonderful advice.

REALLY ..... I DO!


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I appreciate all your love and support, and wonderful advice.
> 
> REALLY ..... I DO!


 



http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0PDoX347...t/uploads/2011/06/keep_quiet_by_firemisha.jpg


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

*I am now 50 posts away from my finale of 700.*

Halfway home and still can't believe I've done it this quickly and epically.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> *I am now 50 posts away from my finale of 700.*
> 
> Halfway home and still can't believe I've done it this quickly and epically.



Go here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/10345-post-whores-please-enter.html#post147840  and speed up the process.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Go here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/10345-post-whores-please-enter.html#post147840 and speed up the process.


 
Thanks, but no thanks.

I must remain dignified and classy all the way.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Foremans a drunk pedophile
> Gentlepuss is a sixty year old kiddie porn addict that comes on here between downloads to annoy real people with his e wit.


 
Got it all figured out don't you D-Duncesky??

You're about as sharp as bag full of wet sponges.


----------



## D-Lats (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Got it all figured out don't you D-Duncesky??
> 
> You're about as sharp as bag full of wet sponges.


What is the life expectancy of a sixty something male with fullblown aids? You gotta be getting close to experation. Well the sooner the better one less old fag cluttering this forum.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> What is the life expectancy of a sixty something male with fullblown aids? BLAH BLAH BLAH BLAH YAP YAP YAP YAP.


 
I'm guessing you're about 10-12 years away, so that's why you're curious??

Better talk to your grandpa or uncles, or hell even ask REDDOG right here.

He's an expert of that sort of thing, ashame he fucked so many men and ugly women to gain that experience.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG fucks only the finest ladies.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> REDDOG fucks only the finest ladies.


 
How many "fine" ladies you know take it one day at a time??

LMAO @ you, such a dirty and deluded doggie. Too Funny.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

Just want to put on record for all to see:


I'm Winning !!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

rjackd1 said:


> I have nipples, Eddie. Can you milk me?



he's too busy milking his prostate


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> he's too busy milking his prostate


 
Heyyyy there you are, took a little longer than usual.

You must have finally tended to those screaming felines.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

no i have a slave that does that. he said the only thing that smells worse than their shit is your mother's cunt.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> no i have a slave that does that. he said the only thing that smells worse than their shit is your mother's cunt.


 
So you occassional please someone who's also a quote un quote "slave" to you?

Doesn't sound like a recipe for a good marriage to me, I see another divorce coming.

For the record, my mom would never associate with experimental swampland mutations.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> How many "fine" ladies you know take it one day at a time??
> 
> LMAO @ you, such a dirty and deluded doggie. Too Funny.



You are naive and delusional. LMAO at you're stupidity. Too Funny.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

A record-breaking neg rep from guess who.....



			
				Little Wing said:
			
		

> cuz you're a cunt


 
Really, do you spend most of your online hours repping many people just to neg me daily??

What a glorious, magnificent life you must lead, I mean seriously. Nothing better right?


ROFLMFAO @ YOU.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> A record-breaking neg rep from guess who.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You have been on IM rattling off posts for 3 hours straight by the way......you started at 11:35am - and you're still going - u must be trying to hit your 700 post "goal"


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You are naive and delusional. LMAO at you're stupidity. Too Funny.


 
Leech.

You're a joke. Even more so than your "lady" friends.



DecaConstruction said:


> You have been on IM rattling off posts for 3 hours straight by the way......you started at 11:35am - and you're still going - u must be trying to hit your 700 post "goal"


 

No fucking duhhhhh Sherlock.

Did it take you many clues to figure that out??


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

You're a cock leech, You just can't stop sucking. Kind of like the 5 dollar whore you're Mom is.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh snap, I just passed 2000 posts and didn't start a thread telling everyone to look at me and my accomplishments.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You're a cock leech, You just can't stop sucking. Kind of like the 5 dollar whore you're Mom is.


 
But the thing is you just can't stop confusing my mom for your grandma.

I'm sure your parents told you the real story many times before kicking the bucket.



REDDOG309 said:


> Oh snap, I just passed 2000 posts and didn't start a thread telling everyone to look at me and my accomplishments.


 
A rare moment of intelligence from you.

You know most would not be interested.

That thread would've struggled to reach 20 replies.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> But the thing is you just can't stop confusing my mom for your grandma.
> 
> I'm sure your parents told you the real story many times before kicking the bucket.
> 
> ...



No it was you're Mom, she had U.S.D.A. stamped on her ass.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Quite a stretch even for you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Quite a stretch even for you.


 
But this is not a stretch.

This guy.....








Loves to and can only fuck these bad excuses for ladies.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Ummm.....whats you're point. Please explain. Still knocking on doors and running away are you.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Ummm.....whats you're point. Please explain. Still knocking on doors and running away are you.


 
Point is Captain Clueless, you're taste in the "female" species SUCKS.

But I understand someone in your position has to accept whatever will accept him.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

i posted my wife's  pic on here and I posted my pic on here. All you have posted is pics of people you wish you could be or people you would like too blow. 

Knock, knock zoom zoom little man.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Leech.
> 
> You're a joke. Even more so than your "lady" friends.
> 
> ...


 


6 hours a day on IM - really???  refreshing every 30 seconds - really?  Remember when you said you were in "Key West" on vacation?  BUT you were sending 500 posts a day while "on vacation"??  SHOOT YOUSELF if so!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> i posted my wife's pic on here and I posted my pic on here. All you have posted is pics of people you wish you could be or people you would like too blow.
> 
> Knock, knock zoom zoom little man.


 
This is me and my current girlfriend.








Now YOUR TURN. Let's see that old ball and chain of yours.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> This is me and my current girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH    AHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH     HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH   AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> 6 hours a day on IM - really??? refreshing every 30 seconds - really? Remember when you said you were in "Key West" on vacation? BUT you were sending 500 posts a day while "on vacation"?? SHOOT YOUSELF if so!


 
You're quite the e-stalker aren't you sexy??

Somewhat flattering but mostly disturbing.

Thanks for boosting my post count though.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> This is me and my current girlfriend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry Eddie I will have to wait until Little wing confirms this. Certainly looks like a magazine pic. Just sayin....


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> HAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  AHHAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH  HAHAHAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


 

You find beautiful women funny? Figured as much faggot.

But maybe you really are a jealous woman as I suspected??


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Sorry Eddie I will have to wait until Little wing confirms this. Certainly looks like a magazine pic. Just sayin....


 
1. That is not my name, so do not address me as such.

2. It looks like a random beach shot taken by my friend to me.

3. Of course you obey Little Worm, hoping she gives you sex this weekend.


----------



## DecaConstruction (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> You find beautiful women funny? Figured as much faggot.
> 
> But maybe you really are a jealous woman as I suspected??


 

*PFFT!!! *

Trying to pawn that bitch off as yours after posting 500 other gay ass pics of "yourself" - 700 can't come soon enough - PLEASE respond back!!!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

*20 posts away.*


Its getting close to the wire people.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Did you pick out your new name yet. Or does school start tommorrow and you know mommy don't let you online during the school year?


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

DecaConstruction said:


> *PFFT!!! *
> 
> Trying to pawn that bitch off as yours after posting 500 other gay ass pics of "yourself" - 700 can't come soon enough - PLEASE respond back!!!!


 
^^ Yeeep. ^^

Definitely the words of a jealous transexual.

If you were kinder to me, I'd ask her to share beauty tips to improve yourself.

But your nastiness and constant hassle about my time on here has killed your chances.


Sorry about your damn luck, Fool.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Did you pick out your new name yet. Or does school start tommorrow and you know mommy don't let you online during the school year?


 

I get it, so your wife really is incredibly ugly.

Otherwise you would have posted the pic by now.

I'm Winning!!!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Nope in 18 posts I.M. is winning. 

And my wife is gorgeous!!


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Nope in 18 posts I.M. is winning.
> 
> And my wife is gorgeous!!


 
PICS or STFU.






Liar.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> PICS or STFU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No face shot cause your a loser and a wierdo


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats your departing gift now GTFO


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> No face shot cause your a loser and a wierdo


 
No face shot because that's not your wife.

That or you're scared the desperate loners here will try to steal her from you.

So much for the big protector, but then again, why would they want something that's 20 years past her prime.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thats your departing gift now GTFO


 
Gift? Are you kidding me? A 15 year old pic.

I've seen better, and fucked WAY BETTER.

No thanks, can I exchange it for some beer money instead?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

You Sir are a cunt, Now beat it.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> You Sir are a cunt, Now beat it.


 
No face shot, while everyone witness the beauty of my babycakes.


I'm Winning!!!!




No wait, I've WON.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Thats your departing gift now GTFO


 
Speaking of gifts BTW, how much she paid for the boob job 20 years ago??

Should have spent most of that money on home fitness equipment to define those abs.
Trim a little more leg fat as well. But again you take what you can get right BIGDOGGIE DOG?


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Blah Blah Blah BIGDOGGIE DOG?


.....


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

*Truth has left REDDICK speechless. Well me too!*



reddog309 said:


> .....


 
.












.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> No face shot cause your a loser and a wierdo



yep, she can get it. I mean that in the most respectful way, of course.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well Mr. Genitalwart who gets some fine ass knows good from bad. Fucking loser is still reading Daddy's playboy that he finds under his bed.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> Well Mr. Gentleman is still reading Daddy's playboy that he finds under his bed.


 
Nope. I'd go to my cousin's house if I wanted to do that.

I can't blatantly read it in front of my girl you know, not wise.










5 Posts Away.


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Nope. I'd go to my cousin's house if I wanted to do that.
> 
> I can't blatantly read it in front of my girl you know, not wise.
> 
> ...



Your mom wouldn't appreciate that.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> Your mom wouldn't appreciate that.


 
She doesn't care. My girlfriend is the concern.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> She doesn't care. My girlfriend is the concern.



They're the same person.  You're not fooling anyone.  Incidentally you're still a little bitch.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

if gentleman makes a 701st post by any name this one an old one or new one it will equal him admitting he is a fag and loves to suck cock and take it in the ass.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

We already know that to be true.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

btw you lose asshole. you couldn't get in the green the last few days handing out free blow jobs.


----------



## Gentleman (Jul 26, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> They're the same person. You're not fooling anyone. Incidentally you're still a little bitch.


 
I never try to fool a fool, no point, just a waste of time.

Be gone now fledgling, you amuse me no more!



Little Wing said:


> if gentleman makes a 701st post YACK YACK YACK NAG NAG NAG .


 
Same old Little Wit. I'll miss ya girl.

Well NO not really. Sounded sweet though right?



REDDOG309 said:


> We already know that to be true.


 
U know Nothing.



Little Wing said:


> btw you lose asshole. you couldn't get in the green the last few days handing out free blow jobs.


 
U know even less than your fossil toy REDDOG.


----------



## REDDOG309 (Jul 26, 2011)

Fuck off fagstick


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

be really funny if he got banned before that 700th post


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> I never try to fool a fool, no point, just a waste of time.
> 
> Be gone now fledgling, you amuse me no more!
> 
> ...



You might want to wipe the jizz off your chin.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

Zaphod said:


> You might want to wipe the jizz off your chin.




i was just going to point that out.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

Gentleman said:


> Nope. I'd go to my cousin's house if I wanted to do that.
> 
> I can't blatantly read it in front of my girl you know, not wise.



she must be a total loser if even a fucking playboy makes her insecure.


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 26, 2011)

LW, why dont you give in to my advances? I just want to see some boobs. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## Zaphod (Jul 26, 2011)

Little Wing said:


> be really funny if he got banned before that 700th post



Got him on ignore so there won't be any seeing it, making it pointless.


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> LW, why dont you give in to my advances? I just want to see some boobs. Is that so much to ask?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 26, 2011)

I cant do this anymore. I have move on.


----------



## rjackd1 (Jul 26, 2011)

bigbenj said:


> LW, why dont you give in to my advances? I just want to see some boobs. Is that so much to ask?



Don't kid yourself buddy, you've got quite a rack too! I'd motorboat you in a hurry.

We really need a motorboating smiley. Who's in charge of smileys?


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 26, 2011)

thats hot. come here, big boy


----------



## Noheawaiian (Jul 26, 2011)

If pam anderson's tits suddenly grew bigger than KOS's, then i'd motorboat the shit out of em. But i'd probably lose my necklace in there. Have you SEEN KOS's tits? They're like semi-truck mudflaps with pubic hair glued to them, they're like 




BAM!!!


----------



## bigbenj (Jul 26, 2011)

I miss the owner of those ta-ta's


----------



## Little Wing (Jul 27, 2011)




----------

